# Fischdieb am Gartenteich



## wasser-ralf (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
habe  einen kleinen Gartenteich an meiner Terasse, so etwa 2 kubiekmeter Wasserinhalt, ca hüfttiefem Wasser und recht steilen Uferböschungen mit anschließender Sumpfzone. Diesen habe ich mit neun Goldfischen, einer Schleie und noch einigen Weissfischen - zugegeben etwas (über)besetzt. Die abendliche Fischfütterung war immer ein schöner, entspannender Spaß.
Vor ca 14 Tagen haben wir noch amüsiert das Laichtreiben der Goldfische im Uferbereich beobachtet. Am Morgen danach fand ich von den beiden gößten nur noch einige Schuppen und etwas Eingeweide am Ufer im Gras. Ich vermutete einen Marder oder ähnliches, da Katzen meist den erbeuteten Fisch nur anbeissen, aber nicht ganz Fressen. Traurig ahnte ich, daß dies nicht das Ende sein würde. Die Fische wirkten eingeschüchtert und hielten sich vorrangig im Tiefen auf. Gestern Abend nun zählte ich nur noch drei Goldfische. In diesem Fall vermute ich einen Reiher, da gar keine Reste mehr zu finden waren. Ob wohl ich mir schlecht vorstellen kann, wie der an alle Fiche ran kommt, wenn sie sich in etwa 1m Tiefe zurück ziehen.
Was meint Ihr dazu - vor allem - was könnte ich unternehmen? Ein Netz möchte ich nicht spannen, aber was anderes wird wohl nicht wirksam sein?

Grüsse wasser-ralf


----------



## Syntac (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Gibts schon einige - wenn auch zweifelhafte - Möglichkeiten. Les Dir z.B. mal den Thread Fischreiher am Gartenteich oder s.ä. durch.


----------



## wasser-ralf (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

@ Syntac, danke für den Hinweis - oje, hoffendlich habe ich jetzt nicht wieder solch einen fröhlichen Trööt ausgelöst. Dann hätte ich wohl die Lacher auf meiner Seite.
Aber den Tip mit dem alten Wobbler unter der Wasseroberfläche finde ich ganz interessant.


----------



## wasser-ralf (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Um die Sache zum Abschluss zu bringen - der Teich ist seit gestern leer, auch die große Schleie lag ohne Kopf angefressen im Gras neben dem Teich. Ich bin aber nicht das einzige Opfer in der Umgebung. Ein Wassermarder (Mink, Nerz) treibt hier sein Unwesen.
Da ist man wohl machtlos. Der Teich wird bis auf weiteres wohl unbesetzt bleiben müssen. Schade!


----------



## HD4ever (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

kann man für den nicht ne Lebendfalle aufstellen ???
mit nem Fisch drin als Köder |kopfkrat
geht doch bei den normalen (Auto-)Mardern auch #c
einfangen und dann mal gaaanz weit wieder aussetzen ! 
aber nich im Garten bei der Schwiegermutter :q


----------



## Fanne (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

schade eigentlich , aber was soll man machen ... vllt doch nen netz spannen ? sieht vllt blöd aus aber hilft ja vielleicht wenn du neu besetzt


----------



## JerkerHH (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Moin Moin, 

Lebendfalle aufstellen mit Fisch und bei einem Fang dem zuständigen Jäger oder Jagdaufseher übergeben. 

Hast Du einen Hund ?

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## wasser-ralf (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Hund habe ich leider nicht, wird auch nicht so schnell kommen. 
An Lebendfalle habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber der ist ganz offensichtlich nur an lebenden Fischen interessirt, da wird es schwierig mit dem Köder. Und wenn ich ihn erwischen würde, würde ich ihn bestimmt nicht einem Jäger übergeben. Ich lechze nach Selbstjustiz!


----------



## Student (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Die Fische wirkten eingeschüchtert und hielten sich vorrangig im Tiefen auf. Gestern Abend nun zählte ich nur noch drei Goldfische.



Die können sich aber auch sehr gut verstecken. Wir haben nach einer Reiher-Attacke keinen einzigen Goldisch gesehen oder gefangen, beim "Abfischen" wurden nur Weißfische und der Gründling gefunden, obwohl der Teich zur Hälfte abgelassen wurde.

Doch zwei Wochen später tauchten auf einmal über 15 Goldfische wieder auf und sonnen sich jetzt auch wieder. Mittlerweile ist das Schilf so hoch, dass kein Reiher mehr an den Teich kommt  - den Elektrozaun habe ich deswegen doch nicht bestellt.

Vielleicht sind also noch Goldfische im Teich und verstecken sich nur sehr gut. Unser Teich ist mit einer Tiefe von ~ 1,5 m sicherlich besser dafür geeignet, aber das schaffen die überall.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Lebendfalle aufstellen mit Fisch und bei einem Fang dem zuständigen Jäger oder Jagdaufseher übergeben.
> 
> ...


Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter, also kann man das mit der Falle durchaus versuchen, aber es ist und bleibt Wilderei wenn du, wo auch immer und in welcher wie auch immer gearteten Form als "Nichtjagdausübungsberechtigter" eine Falle aufstellst.


----------



## wasser-ralf (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

@ Student, nein die Fische sind wirklich alle raus - bis auf vielleicht zwei, drei Wissfischchen.

Wie auch immer, dem Vieh würde ich schon gern das Handwerk legen. Ich würde das in meinen Augen, auch als "Nichtjagdausübungsberechtigter", als (augenzwinker) Notwehr im Affekt bezeichnen.


----------



## celler (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter, also kann man das mit der Falle durchaus versuchen, aber es ist und bleibt Wilderei wenn du, wo auch immer und in welcher wie auch immer gearteten Form als "Nichtjagdausübungsberechtigter" eine Falle aufstellst.




recht hast du..
aber versetz dich mal in die lage des geschädigten...
wat meinst wievielen mauelwürfen wir bei uns schon das handwerk gelegt haben.
die buddeln den ganzen hof um und machen ihre hügel danach nicht wieder weg ;-)
bei uns machen sie das aber nicht lang,mein opa ist rentner und hat zeit ;-)

wir selber haben auch nen gartenteich und eigentlich nur probs mit der katze vom nachbarn,auch da sind wir machlos,mein dad hat ihr schon nen tritt gegeben  und trotzdem kommt sie immer wieder....
vielleicxht wäre hier der stromzaun angebracht...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Nun ja, bei Maulwürfen und Mäusen und dem ganzen Gedöns ist das was anderes, da darfste Fallen aufstellen alldieweil das kein "Wild" ist welches dem Jagdrecht unterliegt. Schick doch die Katze mal zünftig baden, einmal schön "getaucht" und das Vieh überlegt es sich bestimmt beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Am besten ein Netz mal 4 Wochen darüber , wenn er nichts mehr bekommt zieht er weiter!


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Ein Kumpel hat seines  Nachbars Katze an seinem Gartenteich einfach mal mit dem  einfachen Luftgewehr aus dem Kellerfenster  beschossen. Ihr eine draufgebrannt, in diesem fall nichts Gefährliches.
Sie hatte keine Ahnung  wohers kam. Und kam nie wieder.


----------



## Lupus (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Ziemlich bescheuert die Sache mit dem Luftgewehr!!!!!!!!
Natürlich wird das Tier dadurch verletzt!!!!
Mal ganz abgesehen davon das man sich dabei strafbar macht!!


----------



## Wasdenn? (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

manche leute hier haben echt ein problem mir anderen geschöpfen, immer wieder schlimm zu lesen; fische sind ok, aber alles andere, vom reiher bis zum maulwurf, gehört nach ansicht bedrohlich vieler ausgerottet.

"selbstjustiz", "luftgewehr" ? - nimm du und alle anderen ein netz!


----------



## Bibbelmann (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

riecht irgendwie nach Doppelmoral.


----------



## JerkerHH (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat seines  Nachbars Katze an seinem Gartenteich einfach mal mit dem  einfachen Luftgewehr aus dem Kellerfenster  beschossen. Ihr eine draufgebrannt, in diesem fall nichts Gefährliches.
> Sie hatte keine Ahnung  wohers kam. Und kam nie wieder.



Wie kann man nur so etwas krankes hier reinstellen ??? 
#q:v#q

Ich kann Dir ja auch mal mit einem Kleinkalieber in den Hintern schießen passiert auch nichts schlimmes.... 

Solltest Du überdenken !!!! #d 

MfG
JerkerHH


----------



## teddy88 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

|good:

zum eigentlichen problem, versuch mal Pfeffer (kein scheiß) um deinen teich zu streuen, einfach n Riesenpacken beim Discounter kaufen und an der Uferpartie streuen.
Wirkt gegen Hunde und Katzen und dann denk ich mal auch gegen Marder(ähnliche).

mfg ted


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

@ wasdenn,
ich habe kein Problem mit anderen Geschöpfen - wenn Du zwischen den Zeilen lesen könntes, würdest Du das "Augenzwinkern" auch verstehen können. Nur als betroffener ist man schon in einer anderen Lage, als ein Mitlesender und -diskutierender.
Und so einfach ist es mit dem Netz drüber ist es nicht. Es hat sich mittlerweile herausgestellt, daß es sich um Fischotter handelt. Gerade heute war ein Artikel dazu in der lokalen Presse zu lesen.
In unserer Region in Brandenburg haben sich durch verschiedenste Maßnahmen die Populationen prächtig entwickelt. Ich stehe schon seit meiner Kindheit sehr auf diese Wassermarder, mag sie sehr. Aber wenn Du so direkt davon betroffen bist, schlagen schon zwei Herzen in der Brust.
Beschäftigt Euch mal mit der Lebensweise dieser Tiere - ich empfehle Wikipedia zur Information. 
Man kann sie kaum aufhalten, wenn sie Deinen Teich für sich erschlossen haben. Du bist machtlos und schaust zu, wie sie Dir Nacht für Nacht den Teich leer fressen, bis es im warsten Sinne des Wortes "gegessen" ist.
Gestern hat mein Nachbar seinen heißgeliebten, jahrelang gehegten Koi  ohne Kopf und Innereien begraben. Ist schon eine traurige Angelegenheit. Die Netze auf einigen Teichen in der Umgebung spornen die Tiere eher noch an, statt sie aufzuhalten.
Mir geht es vor allem darum, das möchte ich hier ausdrücklich sagen, die Tiere von meinem Teich abzuhalten, *nicht zu töten*.
Gedanken macht man sich aber, wenn man die Menge der in kürzrster Zeit verspeisten Fische sieht, auch um den Bestand in den umliegenden Angelgewässer. Ein ausgewachsener Otter frisst laut Wikipedia etwa 1kg Fisch am Tag. Die Realität zeigt auch, daß der Otter in seinem Fressrausch keinen Fisch verschohnt. Grosse, die er nicht bewältigt, werden getötet und mit abgefressenen Kopf zurückgelassen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

((@jerkerHH  -Siehst du, jetzt packst du schon das Kleinkaliber aus. Das waere tödlich. Und genau gegen eine solche Eskalation bin ich. Davon zeugt auch die Geschichte- der Katze geht es nach wie vor bestens.
 Für Katzen die Singvögel und meine Haustiere fressen hab auch  ich kein Verständnis,und bin dafür dass die Katzen genauso erzogen werden wie Menschen oder Hunde. Wenn es nicht funktioniert gibt es ausserhalb von Wohngebieten ganz klare Richtlinien wie mit solchen Katzen legal zu verfahren ist- also wehret den Anfängen. Eine gewisse Ehrlichkeit gehört aber schon dazu))

Wasser-Ralf hat alles dazu gesagt. Tut mir leid dass ich in seinem Thread so einen Aufruhr gemacht habe


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

@ teddy,
danke für den Tip, auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich denke auch an einen elektrischen Zaun. Dieser schrekt ab, ohne zu verletzen oder gar zu töten. 
Habe aber mit allen Methoden das Problem, daß es zum Beispiel auch die Igel und andere, die regelmäßig am Teich trinken kommen, abhält. Man dreht sich also nur im Kreis. Nur, so unbelebt macht der Teich einen traurigen Eindruck. Ich würde schon gern wieder Fische einbringen wollen.

P.S. In der Umgebung hört man seit einigen Tagen auch kein nächtliches Froschgequake mehr. Die Otter haben flächendeckend die ganze Umgebung heimgesucht.


----------



## Master Hecht (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Ich kenn da noch nen guten Trick:
Klavierseiten übern Teich spannen, wenn da nen Reiher landet hat er aber nachher keine Beine mehr...
Ist das einzig sichere um Kois zu schützen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Otter folgen ihrem natürlichen Trieb und lassen sich nicht erziehen - nur vom Gewässer abhalten.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

@Bibbellman wie willst du katzen richtig erzoehen das klappt nie


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Hey Master Hecht,

genau das habe ich bereits getan, aber nur mit Angelsehne, möchte nur abhalten, nicht verletzen. Aber was soll ich sagen. Die Otter hat es nicht gestört, sie haben den kläglichen Rest auch noch geholt.


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Katzen lassen sich möglicherweise durch schlechte Erfahrungen, die sie in bestimmten Situationen machen, von bestimmten Dingen abhalten. Aber ich sage bewußt "möglicherweise".


----------



## wasser-ralf (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Hallo,
hier noch einmal ein Link zu einem Artikel, der zu meinen Problem mit dem Otter passt.

http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/Cottbus-Fischotter;art1049,2544064,2

P.S. Stört Euch nicht an dem Fehler mit dem "Nager" - halte es für Unkenntnis.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Lege  oder montiere ein Drathgeflecht mit einer Flechtgröße von 3-5cm über den Teich und kein Fischotter kommt hinein.
Sieht zwar nicht schön aus  aber die Fische überleben.


----------



## Wasdenn? (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

wollte hier niemanden angreifen; ich werbe nur etwas dafür, auch anderen kreaturen ihre daseinsberechtigung einzuräumen; was man allgemein in diesem forum so liest, ist teilweise haarsträubend! 

wenn dir ein graureiher den teich leerfrisst oder nun ein otter, eine katze oder was auch immer, dann such ich mir eben eine verträgliche abwehrmaßnahme, habe selbst einen teich, und der reiher holt sich eben ein paar fische, mir werden vermutlich genug bleiben, und wenn nicht, werd ich nicht verhungern oder verarmen.

an meinen teich hab ich eine ecke mit seichten wasser gestaltet, diesen bereich vom restlichen teich mit einem netz abgetrennt; dort laichen diverse amphibien ab; seit ich das gemacht habe, sucht sich "mein" reiher dort seine nahrung und lässte meine forellen weitgehend in ruhe.

es gibt meiner meinung nach immer einen weg, seine fische gegen diverse mitesser zu schützen oder zumindest den schaden zu redzurieren- es kommt hierbei auf das richtige maß an. und das wird hier desöfteren außer acht gelassen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

@ wasdenn,

da geb ich Dir vollkommen recht, deshalb wollte ich mir ja auch mal Meinungen einholen. Dass da jeder seine eigene Metode hat , ist nun mal so.
Ich muß mir erst meinen Umgang mit der Situation suchen. Irgend was wird sich schon finden.
Ich meine aber im Moment, dass ein Reiher das kleinere Übel wäre. Der lässt sich leichter aufhalten, als der Otter.


----------



## JerkerHH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> Ich kenn da noch nen guten Trick:
> Klavierseiten übern Teich spannen, wenn da nen Reiher landet hat er aber nachher keine Beine mehr...
> Ist das einzig sichere um Kois zu schützen...
> 
> mfg Master Hecht




Unglaublich ! 

#d

Keine Beine mehr.... :v


----------



## wasser-ralf (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*



> Unglaublich !
> 
> #d
> 
> Keine Beine mehr....


 
Ist mir unangenehm.
Wollte mit dem Tröt eigentlich keine Streitereien heraufbeschwören.


----------



## JerkerHH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Moin Moin Ralf, 

das brauch Dir nicht unangenehm sein... 

Es ist gut zu wissen wer hier so einen knall hat und wer nicht !!! 

Ich verstehe diese Personen einfach nicht... kein Respekt vor den Tieren !!!!

Beste Grüße 
Christian


----------



## Case (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Versuch's mal mit Brombeerästen.

Ist zwar etwas Auwand, aber wenn du die dornigen Teile im Garten verstreust und regelmäßig auswechselst wird's ruhiger. Zumindest bei Katzen funktioniert das einigermaßen. Die mögen es nicht, wenn sie in die Stacheln treten.

Wenn schon schießen sein muss, empfehle ich eine gute Futterschleuder und getrocknete Boilies. Davon bekommt das Tier vielleicht einen blauen Fleck, wird aber nicht ernsthaft verletzt. 

Ich habe geschätzte 20 Katzen in der Nachbarschaft. Allein eine Nachbarin hat 7 oder 8 Stück. Mein Garten war permanent zugekackt. 

Zuerst habe ich es mit irgend einem Kraut versucht, welches Katzen vertreiben soll. Danach mit Brombeeren, und als letzte Methode mit Boilies.

Das Kraut hatte gar keinen Wert, die Brombeeren halfen ganz gut, und für die richtig hartnäckigen gab's Boilies. 

Seit diesem Jahr habe ich eigentlich richtig Ruhe. Ein Fuchs hat sich meinen Garten als Teil seines Jagdreviers ausgesucht. Aber das Glück hat eben nicht jeder.

Case


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat seines  Nachbars Katze an seinem Gartenteich einfach mal mit dem  einfachen Luftgewehr aus dem Kellerfenster  beschossen. Ihr eine draufgebrannt, in diesem fall nichts Gefährliches.
> Sie hatte keine Ahnung  wohers kam. Und kam nie wieder.



:v

Dafür würde ich demjenigen das Gewehr um den Hals wickeln und zwar ruckartig!


----------



## JerkerHH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*



Findling schrieb:


> :v
> 
> Dafür würde ich demjenigen das Gewehr um den Hals wickeln und zwar ruckartig!




Das ist doch echt unglaublich oder ??? 

Echt zum :v


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

@bibbelmann: und ob ein luftgewehr einer katze schaden zufügt!!!! die katze einer freundin hatte auch diabolos unter der haut, die werden zu schmerzhaften beulen!!! ich kanns nicht glauben wie man sowas gutheißen kann!?

ich selbst habe auch einen gartenteich, dort sind auch desöfteren nachbars katzen dran! hatte eine zeitlang fichtenzweige drumherum gelegt, das hilft auch...

nen kumpel hat ne softairpistole. da kann man die hand davor halten, man bekommt lediglich einen kleinen roten fleck, da erschrickt die katze auch ausreichend!


----------



## Bibbelmann (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

-


Die Pellet gun ist  gefährlich genug , wenn man die Augen trifft. Abschreckend ist es auch nur IMO wenn die Katze einen nicht sieht, also nicht weiss wie sie die Gefahr beherrschen kann.

wieso reden hier einige von "emotionalen Grausamkeiten" wenn man eine Katze die andere Tiere fressen will wirksam vertreibt? Nicht mit Kugeln unter der Haut, Folgen an der Katze sind Tierquälerei.
 Ich bin ganz einfach für effektive Abschreckung.


----------



## Master Hecht (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

@ Jerker 
Läuft


----------



## JerkerHH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> @ Jerker
> Läuft




Du hast einen knall, dass ist alles !!!!


----------



## Mr Fangnix (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

also ich hätte da ja auch was wenn es Katzen sind ^^ 
eine leistungsfähige  Wasser Pistole funzt allerdings nur wenn die Katzen in der nähe sind
habsch in meiner oma ihrem Garten ausprobiert  oder du nimmst halt ein Gartenschlauch und bespritzt sie von irgendwo wo sie dich nicht sehen ^^  
und wenn die Katzen  erstmal kapieren dass sie  immer nass werden wenn sie auf dein Grundstück kommen kapiern sies vonn alllein und haun ab..


----------



## Merlin (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Meine Frau ist Tierärztin von daher kann ich das beurteilen.
Ich schon mehrfach Katzen gesehen auf die mit einem Luftgewehr geschossen wurde.

Das sind einfach kranke Idioten !! und das ist überhaupt nicht lustig.


Ich weiß auch nicht wieso man hier soetwas schreiben darf !!
Im Tauwürmer thread darf nicht einmal das Wort Spülmittel benutzen.


----------



## JerkerHH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*



Merlin schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist Tierärztin von daher kann ich das beurteilen.
> Ich schon mehrfach Katzen gesehen auf die mit einem Luftgewehr geschossen wurde.
> 
> Das sind einfach kranke Idioten !! und das ist überhaupt nicht lustig.
> ...




|good:

Das ist auch echt nicht normal !!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischdieb am Gartenteich*

Bevor das hier komplett ausartet mach ich das lieber erstmal dicht....


----------

